# Ft Wilderness/ Disneyworld



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok. I'll admit it. My kids really, really want to go to DisneyWorld but I "talked" them into doing something else on vacation (read: made an executive decision). Anyway, we made other plans, but I keep hearing about Disney from them (and my wife - traitor!) I called and there is a site available for my time period - early June. Has anyone went there during this period? How bad is it? How hard are the sites to navigate in to? I am a novice at backing. 5er to say the least, so real-life input would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

caseyclan said:


> Ok. I'll admit it. My kids really, really want to go to DisneyWorld but I "talked" them into doing something else on vacation (read: made an executive decision). Anyway, we made other plans, but I keep hearing about Disney from them (and my wife - traitor!) I called and there is a site available for my time period - early June. Has anyone went there during this period? How bad is it? How hard are the sites to navigate in to? I am a novice at backing. 5er to say the least, so real-life input would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


Its Hot. But great. Well worth the trip. Most of the sites are fine. Some are tight, but most are no problem. I made my first trip ever there with a 31rqs and had no problems. Lots to do even if you dont go to the parks. If you need more infor just pm me.


----------



## jfoutts (Jun 25, 2006)

We took our 31BH to Ft. Wilderness in July of 2005 and it was one of the best vacation we have taken. Our two boys, 6 and 8 at the time had a blast riding their bikes, exploring, and going to the campfire and outdoor movies. We stayed in loop 600 and it was a nice location. Right near a bus stop and the Trading Post. It was hot in July, but we took water bottles with shoulder straps and a fanny pack for snacks and often came back to the campground in the afternoon. We packed in lunches (put in lockers at the parks) and that was the best decision me made. When the kids started melting down, we could get food into them within 5-10 minutes. It will be hot, but you just have to plan accordingly. For example, Epcot is all concrete, so spend as little time outside from 11-2. We are going back early June this year as well. The sites are small (thin), but you really spend no time there (think room on a cruise). They do have vegitation on each side, so there is some privacy. As with any campground there are some sites that are tighter than others, especially since they are pretty crowded and there is a camper in most every site, but I found my neighbors to be very helpful. And they were willing to move a truck/car so that I could manuever better. How old are your kids? I think that makes a difference as well. Hope that helps. As you can tell I am very passionate about this trip/experience.

Jeff


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

caseyclan said:


> Ok. I'll admit it. My kids really, really want to go to DisneyWorld but I "talked" them into doing something else on vacation (read: made an executive decision). Anyway, we made other plans, but I keep hearing about Disney from them (and my wife - traitor!) I called and there is a site available for my time period - early June. Has anyone went there during this period? How bad is it? How hard are the sites to navigate in to? I am a novice at backing. 5er to say the least, so real-life input would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


We have been to Ft. Wilderness several times now and absolutely love it. The ability to go anywhere using Disney Transport buses/boats/monorail and to be able to siesta back at the camp ground when necessary is a dream. The kids love the morning boat ride to the magic kingdom and the fireworks are just fine from the beach. it is awesome!

I could go on for hours about this place! Did I mention the kids love it, the DW wants to retire there.

In terms of site logistics I have seen some really gigantic Class As and 5ers make it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Another good site for WDW Camping Questions is: The DIS: Camping at Disney World The mods there know Fort Wilderness inside and out. One of the Mods homepage is also good, tml]Disney Campers and also try Jeff Spencer's Fort Wilderness FAQ


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the great links, and good suggestions from all. It seems I need to put my concerns aside and consider this trip. The kids really want to go ... Ft wilderness seems to have it all.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Since you're going to go I'll share a few other tid bits. We've gone to WDW many times, never with an RV though. We've stayed in the Cabins, at Coronado Springs, and the Swan/Dolphin.

Since you'll be needing to buy tickets I'll highly suggest going to MouseSavers.com and sign up for their newsletter. They just came out with one on the 15th. The next one will be the 15th of June. In their newsletter they provide a link to the Undercover Tourist which is an authorized Disney World ticket seller (they are totally legit) - they sell WDW tickets cheaper then you can get at WDW. We checked the prices yesterday and we'll be buying our tickets for our December trip from them. One plus is their prices include shipping and taxes while the prices on WDW's website don't.

The DIS link is a good info sight, you can check out the other forums for some other good tips and ideas for your trip. I should say I used to be a moderator there so I maybe a bit biased, but honestly I've found the site to be good for info and heads up. Several key rides like the Haunted Mansion will be down for rehab this summer.

Have a great trip. That drive from MO to FL is a fun one, we did it on Halloween eve and drove all night, we hit the GA/FL border in the afternoon on the next day - almost a day earlier then we had planned.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Since you'll be needing to buy tickets I'll highly suggest going to MouseSavers.com and sign up for their newsletter. They just came out with one on the 15th. The next one will be the 15th of June. In their newsletter they provide a link to the Undercover Tourist which is an authorized Disney World ticket seller (they are totally legit) - they sell WDW tickets cheaper then you can get at WDW. We checked the prices yesterday and we'll be buying our tickets for our December trip from them. One plus is their prices include shipping and taxes while the prices on WDW's website don't.


You can also check with AAA if you are a member, they offer 10% discount on park passes.

ALso, if you work for a bigger company, check with them. Disney offers partnership discounts to some employers.

Through Kellogg's I get tickets at 25% discount.....I have ours for this December in my hand already.

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Through Kellogg's I get tickets at 25% discount.....I have ours for this December in my hand already.


I don't suppose you can buy them for non-family members can you?


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone know the website for Undercover Tourist?


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Through Kellogg's I get tickets at 25% discount.....I have ours for this December in my hand already.


I don't suppose you can buy them for non-family members can you?








[/quote]
Outbacker's is one big family...right. I think we now all qualify for the discount.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

caseyclan said:


> Anyone know the website for Undercover Tourist?


undercovertourist.com

Note their prices are good but the better prices will come via the newsletter I mentioned above.


----------

